# Eberspacher External Temperature Sensor - Starspirit



## Sparks6569 (Oct 17, 2009)

The Eberspacher D4 Airtronic in my '54 reg Starspirit will not work from the internal controller, lights flash when appropriate buttons are pressed, but then go out :evil:

When tested by a local Eberspacher trained chap, it fired up OK with his direct coupled testing unit, but when he tried again from the controller it threw up a 061 fault code - "External Temperature Sensor - short circuit" :!:

Snag is, nowhere can we find the external temperature sensor to check what might be amiss - like have I put a screw through the wires  :? 

Has anyone got a clue as to where Autocruise might have hidden this little blighter in the Starspirit, if indeed there is one :?:


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

Do you have the instructions?

Or is this correct one for yours?

http://www.eberspacher.com/downloads/technical-documents/airtronicD2+D4_technical.pdf

Item 9 on page 11 looks a bit like a thing on my different Eber water heater, described as a temperature control sensor? Mine I think has a small green LED when its asking the heater to be on, and clicks on and off as a thermostat. Maybe thats faulty and needs replacing? The wires on mine are only push fit connectors, so could be loose? On the heater control panel/timer on mine, in the habitation area.


----------



## Sparks6569 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Grizzlyj.

I have the same Tech sheet, but found that totally confusing since my controller looks like the one on page 9, which is marked *3 - only for the D2 (?!!) and there is also no temp sensor on this page, whereas there is a temp sensor on page 10 - but this page then has a different controller.

The technician chap confirmed that I do have a D4 as per the Autocruise handbook after he'd taken the inspection plate off the splash protection housing - my heater unit is underslung.

I'm starting to think that the installation might have been done after the fashion of a porcine break of fast!


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

from what i can understand from my book and the download from grizzly it is item 2.15.1 on page 30 and page 6 of the electrical ccts.

I reckon its the temperature control on the heater control unit?
when i press mine on i get the heater red light and if i turn the temp control up i can hear the fan turning and i initially get cold air.

Hope that helps. :?


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Eberspacher External Temperature Sensor*

If you cannot resolve the problem try ringing 
Krueger Ltd
01425 619869

Their full address is

Unit 16. Queensway
Stem Lane Industrial Estate
New Milton 
Hants

They were recommended to me by
Premier Motorhomes of Birdham
and I have found them very helpful with Eberspacher problems on our 2003 Starspirit.


----------



## Sparks6569 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks papaken and nipperdin.
I have done a bit more searching of the netermabob and have read in an ebay q&a for a controller like mine, that there may be no temp sensor per se, but that temperature control is performed by sensing the air input to the burner, subject to the setting of the rheostat in the controller.
I will take a keener set of eyes than mine (SWMBO) to the MH to see if hawkeye can find a temp sensor, she can spot a spec of dust at 50 paces, and if that don't work, then I'll have to start believing ebay 8O


----------



## Sparks6569 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Eberspacher Temperature Sensor - now more Q's than A's*

Mrs Hawkeye and me have now searched high and low & the conclusion is "no separate temperature sensor in the habitable area"!

Digging further into the depths of ebay, I came across an 801 Series Digital Modulator said to be for Airtronic heaters.

Has anyone exchanged one of these for their mini controller, and if so was it much hassle? It does have an "ambient/external temperature sensor" and is also suggested to be capable of diagnostics.

I see from the "blurb" that changes in wiring might be required to get bells and whistles - and I fancy plenty of noise!


----------



## Sparky1 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hot Air Heater in Star Spirit Autocruise 2003*

Just been on a little jaunt & put the hot air blower on to heat inside through suddenly a smell of antiseptic & stopped working does anyone have any idea why this would happen 
Thanks Lynne


----------

